# ISO: Uses for bread crusts



## wannabechef (Oct 27, 2006)

Besides the obvious breadcrumbs or bread pudding, any suggestions for bread crusts or stale bread?


----------



## amber (Oct 27, 2006)

Make some seasoned croutons for salads

Use in stuffings for turkey, chicken, pork, potatoes

I use the crusts of bread in my meatloaf

Use as bird food (the stale bread)

Cant think of anything else but I'm sure others will have plenty of ideas.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 27, 2006)

Build a bread crust village?   

I would go with the croutons too
Make a savory bread pudding instead of a sweet one
Panzanella salad would be a good use for them too


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 27, 2006)

Sounds like the foundation for dressing or stuffing (depends on how it is cooked - on the side or inside the whatever), my Grandma used to use it for  "breaded tomatoes" (stewed tomatoes with onions and leftover bread), and there are some Italinan bread soup recipes (I am sure other cultures have uses for leftover bread). You can even use stale bread to make French Toast if you let it soak for a minute or two longer to rehydrate. You can even lightly toast stale bread, add 1/2 teaspoon or so of sugar, and cover with warm milk to make a "milk toast" breakfast cereal.

Bread (fresh or stale) is generally used either as a binder ingredient, an extender, a main ingretient, or a garnish.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Stale bread can be used in Taramosalata, a Greek spread made out of 'Tarama' (cod roe).  If you can find 'Tarama' in your area and if you are interested to try, let me know and I will post the recipe.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

when I was in Russia, my friends wife made these "Snacks", it was basicly bread cut into 3cm x 1.5cm strips, rolled in salt and pepper the flattened with a rolling pin (the flatter the better) then put on a baking tray and put into the oven until dry and crispy, let them cool and then put them in a bowl on the table for all to eat, it`s great with a Beer or 2


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 28, 2006)

Just curious, why do you have so many?


----------



## licia (Oct 28, 2006)

This can only be done with whole slices, but leftover bread will do.  

Coconut cookies

Roll up bread slices (like a jelly roll). Dip in condensed milk(not evaporated) and roll in coconut.  Bake for a few minutes at 350. I can't remember the baking time - just watch carefully. They are delicious and nobody believes it was made from bread.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

I just remembered, there`s also some Wine making recipes that call for a layer of bread to placed on the top of the liquid in the brew bin.
I specificaly rem a dandilion wine recipe that called for just such a thing 

oh yeah, and there`s also the Penicilin Option too :P


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 28, 2006)

soak them in a little milk and then add to meatballs or meatloaf.


----------



## Caine (Oct 28, 2006)

I use what I call the survival system. I break the stale bread up into very small pieces, and I scatter them on the lawn. The bread feeds the birds, and the slow birds feed my cat.


----------



## wannabechef (Oct 28, 2006)

Great ideas, I have so many because I have a restaurant and use much bread. I just hate wasting the ends each day. I will use some as binders now and croutons as well, thanks. Will also try some of the other ideas too.I am new here and find it so nice to be able to ask these questions.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 28, 2006)

wannabechef said:
			
		

> Great ideas, I have so many because I have a restaurant and use much bread. I just hate wasting the ends each day. I will use some as binders now and croutons as well, thanks. Will also try some of the other ideas too.I am new here and find it so nice to be able to ask these questions.



I've eaten at many good restaurants that use the leftovers for homemade croutons.  They are far better than any mass produced ones anyway, and you can make many different flavours.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's another idea. 
We don't use bread crusts as such, because bread over here is long and thin; ie; baguette, Gallego, Campesino - - - Italian, French, Portuguese or Spanish type breads. 
Once the bread begins to get stale ( 1 or 2 days), we slice it into thin rounds (with your crusts this would not be necessary), pplace it on a baking tray, and "bake" at 225º for about an hour. This will dry the bread out completely. It can then be stored in biscuit tins - almost indefinitely. 
We use it for Cocktail snacks - ideal for a dip, a salsa, a lump of cheese, etc.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 28, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Here's another idea.
> We don't use bread crusts as such, because bread over here is long and thin; ie; baguette, Gallego, Campesino - - - Italian, French, Portuguese or Spanish type breads.
> Once the bread begins to get stale ( 1 or 2 days), we slice it into thin rounds (with your crusts this would not be necessary), pplace it on a baking tray, and "bake" at 225º for about an hour. This will dry the bread out completely. It can then be stored in biscuit tins - almost indefinitely.
> We use it for Cocktail snacks - ideal for a dip, a salsa, a lump of cheese, etc.



What an excellent idea!!!  I will be doing this with my left-over baguette slices.  I usually make croutons, which are wonderful, but something crispy with basically NO flavor is perfect for this kind of snacking!!!


----------



## philso (Oct 30, 2006)

Caine said:
			
		

> I use what I call the survival system. I break the stale bread up into very small pieces, and I scatter them on the lawn. The bread feeds the birds, and the slow birds feed my cat.


 
and the cat feeds... ?


----------



## philso (Oct 30, 2006)

rusks, a cookie (technically biscuit, since it's twice cooked) that most of our grandparents would know.

usually made with thinly sliced leftover baguette or other long, thin bread.

dry out the slices. brush with simple syrup and dry out in the oven.

on the syrup you can sprinkle cinnamon sugar, or you can flavor the syrup with ginger. a good snack for fat and cholesterol concious folk who just can't ignore their sweet tooth. if you make them, better just start off with a whole baguette or two, 'cause they go quickly.


----------

